# Cannondale Supersix 5 105 vs. CAAD10 105...



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey everyone!!

So I've been shopping around for a new ride in the last few months, and after much deliberation, I've been closely eyeing two road bikes: Cannondale's Supersix 5 105 and the CAAD10 105. 

Any thoughts on which one might be superior and which might not be? I currently ride a fantastic little Mercier with an aluminum frame which is a little bit on the heavier side (especially during climbs) and I'm wondering if I have to "do what everyone else is doing" and naturally upgrade to carbon, or if it would be smarter to spend a little less money on the bike and use the left over money I would have spent on the Supersix to buy a considerably lighter wheelset.

Also, is there a substantial difference in the ride feel between a carbon bike and an aluminum one? 

Sorry about all the questions but better to ask now than to return or exchange later, right?

Thanks!

Sebastian


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

Get the carbon frame, it absorbs shock better and is an all around better frame. I also was consider g and alum bike vrs carbon. One ride on each convinced me that carbon was the way to go.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Jason rides said:


> Get the carbon frame, it absorbs shock better and is an all around better frame. I also was consider g and alum bike vrs carbon. One ride on each convinced me that carbon was the way to go.


Really? Did you ride a CAAD10? This is probably one of the if not the best production aluminum bike out there. In fact some say it is better than alot of carbon frames in its price point. 

To the OP ride them both and get the one that you like. After all its your bike.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Just bought a 2012 Supersix 105. All I can say is "WOW"! 

Right now the Supersix is on sale for $1799. CAAD10 105 is around $1500. For $200 more, you get a excellent carbon frame. 

Bought the 105 pedals and Bontrager RLX shoes. So far so good!

Anyway, I am loving it. 

Allen

2012 Supersix 105


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

I compared the Trek 2.3 alum to the 3.1 and 4.5. The one question you hav to asked is how many pros ride alum. and how many ride carbon? Then ask yourself why is carbon so much more dominate on the race circuit? Then again if you find the alum bike more comfortable, then what does it matter?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Jason rides said:


> The one question you hav to asked is how many pros ride alum. and how many ride carbon? Then ask yourself why is carbon so much more dominate on the race circuit?


aa-a-a-a--and why do pros use ceramic bearings? omfg we all need to get some! Dominance!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Jason rides said:


> I compared the Trek 2.3 alum to the 3.1 and 4.5. The one question you hav to asked is how many pros ride alum. and how many ride carbon? Then ask yourself why is carbon so much more dominate on the race circuit? Then again if you find the alum bike more comfortable, then what does it matter?


You a pro?

Pros ride what they are told to ride. 
Most people should ride what they can afford to replace.


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Really? Did you ride a CAAD10? This is probably one of the if not the best production aluminum bike out there. In fact some say it is better than alot of carbon frames in its price point.
> 
> To the OP ride them both and get the one that you like. After all its your bike.


Hey Tihsepa! 

I haven't ridden the CAAD10 but I'm strangely attracted to it because of the price point giving me the ability to upgrade more, you know? 

I just called my buddy at my LBS and scheduled a test ride tomorrow! 

I appreciate the feedback, dude.

Sebastian


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ajost said:


> Just bought a 2012 Supersix 105. All I can say is "WOW"!
> 
> Right now the Supersix is on sale for $1799. CAAD10 105 is around $1500. For $200 more, you get a excellent carbon frame.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Ajost!

Did you have an aluminum bike before you bought the Supersix and if so, did you notice a substantial difference when riding rough roads? I live in Florida and we have some pretty crappy roads.

Thanks!

Sebastian


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jason rides said:


> Get the carbon frame, it absorbs shock better and is an all around better frame. I also was consider g and alum bike vrs carbon. One ride on each convinced me that carbon was the way to go.


Thanks for the feedback, Jason!!

I'm definitely leaning more towards carbon, but then again, I haven't ridden the CAAD10 yet and I'm anxious to see what it feels like.

Sebastian


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have both a 2010 HM supersix and a 2011 caad 10. I ride the supersix about twice as much, its smoother lighter and stiffer. If I had to pick one it would be the supersix handsdown.


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

rollinrob said:


> I have both a 2010 HM supersix and a 2011 caad 10. I ride the supersix about twice as much, its smoother lighter and stiffer. If I had to pick one it would be the supersix handsdown.


I appreciate the feedback, rollinrob!

I'm gonna go in to my LBS to get ONE FINAL test ride of both bikes. For some odd reason, I'm intrigued by all of the hype over the CAAD10's aluminum frame being better than many carbon framed bikes of its level.

Thanks!


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I want to thank all of you for your advice and useful info on these bikes! After test riding the CAAD10 this morning and switching over to the Supersix 5 105, I noticed a SUBSTANTIAL difference in the Supersix response, even when picking up speed sitting on the saddle.

Don't get me wrong, the CAAD10 offered a great ride, but it was very similar to the aluminum bike I have now, so getting the CAAD10 would have hardly been an upgrade for me.

So i've made up my mind and I'm going with the 2013 Supersix 5 105 with the team Liquigas paint job (which was very similar to the CAAD10 paint job as well). After that, it's all about upgrading!

Will be shopping for new wheels in the not-so-distant future, possibly some Mavic SL's.

Thanks to everyone!!

Should be rolling around Winter Park, FL in this new baby soon!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Seba35 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Ajost!
> 
> Did you have an aluminum bike before you bought the Supersix and if so, did you notice a substantial difference when riding rough roads? I live in Florida and we have some pretty crappy roads.
> 
> ...


If you have crappy roads, look to 25 mm tires first before the frame material.


----------



## steviej (Aug 15, 2012)

nice!


----------



## vuong05 (Aug 23, 2010)

That paint scheme is really sharp!

Enjoy in good health.


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

*So here it is!!!*

Just wanted to give you all an update to sort of bring "closure" to this thread!!

I've attached some pictures of my new ride and I'm CRAZY about it!! It's a gorgeous 2013 Cannondale Supersix 5 105 and I couldn't be happier! I took her out on a 35-mile ride today and I was gliding!! Sorry about the quality of the pictures but you get the idea!

Thank you all for your advice and support!!

Sebastian


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seba35 said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update to sort of bring "closure" to this thread!!
> 
> I've attached some pictures of my new ride and I'm CRAZY about it!! It's a gorgeous 2013 Cannondale Supersix 5 105 and I couldn't be happier! I took her out on a 35-mile ride today and I was gliding!! Sorry about the quality of the pictures but you get the idea!
> 
> ...


very nice ride. Always love Cannondale's in the Liquigas colors!


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a beautiful bike! If you're ever riding in the Tampa area, let me know. I just upgraded from Alum to carbon as well and am loving it!


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sammy Leopold said:


> That's a beautiful bike! If you're ever riding in the Tampa area, let me know. I just upgraded from Alum to carbon as well and am loving it!


Thanks, Sammy!! I'll let you know, my friend!! I was always skeptical about the whole "carbon" frame craze, but I now realize just how amazingly smooth of a ride it is!

What kind of bike did you upgrade to?


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

I was riding a 2007 Trek 1500 with all 105 components and a triple which for an aluminum bike was really nice, I like it very much. I just got a Pinarello Rokh with all Ultegra components with a compact, and its like night and day. Yesterday I had to peddle through some stiff winds and it was no problem. It also cool to not feel like you're working at all and glance down and the computer and see 20mph!


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sammy Leopold said:


> I was riding a 2007 Trek 1500 with all 105 components and a triple which for an aluminum bike was really nice, I like it very much. I just got a Pinarello Rokh with all Ultegra components with a compact, and its like night and day. Yesterday I had to peddle through some stiff winds and it was no problem. It also cool to not feel like you're working at all and glance down and the computer and see 20mph!


Whoa!! The Pinarello Rokh is EPIC!! And with Ultegra?!?!? I'm sure you noticed the difference immediately!

I haven't gotten a new computer on this bike yet (I'm getting the Garmin Edge 500 in like two days) but I went on my first ride yesterday and from what the other guys riding with me tell me, we were doing about 20.5 mph average, which I could always CLEARLY feel on my aluminum bike! Plus, hills were always a problem for me...until I went up my first hill yesterday on the Supersix. It was effortless in comparison!!!

Anyway, I'm sure we'll ride together someday, dude!!

Have a good one.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Jason rides said:


> The one question you hav to asked is how many _*wannabe*_ pros ride alum. and how many ride carbon? Then ask yourself why is carbon so much more dominate on the race circuit?


 (fixed)

1) because carbon is cheaper for manufacturers to produce
2) because the hype associated enables them to mark it up significantly more than metal frames
3) because the pros never have to pay for their bikes (or their bike's replacement)
4) (last and not least) lots of people want to _*look*_ like pros, regardless how well they ride (or don't)!!!!

I am not blanket condemning carbon - there are some superb carbon bikes out there that are light, stiff and forgiving all at the same time. Pretending we all need to look to the pros for guidance for what gear to buy is ridiculous - unless we are wannabe pros, or are competing on a level where that one or two seconds less makes a difference in the race. 

Ride both the bikes. I'd suggest strongly riding more bikes than just those two. Get the one you fall in love with _when you ride it_. True love is blind. True love with a bike is a beautiful thing.


----------



## dextermorgan (Sep 2, 2012)

Get the carbon fibre!


----------



## dextermorgan (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh yeah and I got a Cannondale Supersix 3 which is an upgrade from 105 to Ultegra parts and the difference is astronomical!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

dextermorgan said:


> Oh yeah and I got a Cannondale Supersix 3 which is an upgrade from 105 to Ultegra parts and the difference is astronomical!


When you say "the difference is astronomical", you mean the price difference... right?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

champamoore said:


> (fixed)
> 
> 1) because carbon is cheaper for manufacturers to produce
> 2) because the hype associated enables them to mark it up significantly more than metal frames
> ...


Repped! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Latest Update on my Cannondale!!*

Just wanted to let you all know that after more than 700 miles on my Supersix 5 105, I'm in LOVE more than ever with this amazing little bike!! :-D

Here's the latest picture of Mrs. Canny:


----------



## r3xnvb (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats on your new ride!


----------



## Seba35 (Jul 31, 2012)

After almost 2,000 miles on it, here's what my Cannondale Supersix 5 105 looks like! She's looking better and better every ride!! :-D

View attachment 272641
View attachment 272642


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

the Zipps add a lot of spunk to it, nice update


----------



## andyznyc (Feb 16, 2013)

Ugh. Wish I read this thread yesterday. Bought a CAAD10 Rival for 1800 yesterday. Guess I should have stretched to the Supersix with 105s. Oh well. At least I can upgrade to something else later on.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

andyznyc said:


> Ugh. Wish I read this thread yesterday. Bought a CAAD10 Rival for 1800 yesterday. Guess I should have stretched to the Supersix with 105s. Oh well. At least I can upgrade to something else later on.


I am sure you did fine. The CAAD10 is a heck of a bike. As stated earlier, alot of the ride quality is in the wheels and tires. Some the frame but mostly the rolling stock. You will be happy with your bike.


----------



## Blake Black (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry I don't have enough posts to start my own thread. I'm dropping my question here as the 2 bikes I am contemplating are similar to the 2 in this thread.

I am considering purchasing my first road bike, I have been riding an aluminum Specialized hard tail mountain bike with hybrid tires and a Raleigh steel single. 

One LBS is selling a Felt Z85 2013 for $1250 and another is selling a 2012 Giant Defy 3 carbon for $1200. I am leaning towards the Giant as I rode one last year (higher spec) and loved the smoothness. I rode an F75 last year and hated the position but the ride was 'precise' - I assume the ride on the Z will be the same but the position is more relaxed. The Z comes with 105 components which is nice.

I have 2 questions - a) The Giant comes with Tiagra components, is the frame good enough to be worthwhile upgrading in 3 to 4 years or would I be looking at a whole new bike? 
b) I don't know much, really anything, about wheels, which bike comes with the better wheelset?

Okay, one more question - I live in Toronto and we have a gazillion potholes, asphalt cracks, uneven roads etc. I expect a lot of road shock - The sales guy says that the Giant frame is as good as the mid-level bikes on other brands because they build the frames themselves and not outsource it. how good is the quality of the carbon on the Giant?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

The newer 10 spd Tiagra is not a bad group at all. The bikes I have been on that had them shifted well. It's a good start as you could put many miles on them before any issues.

Keep in mind, the engine is what matters most on getting from point A to point B. Get the bike that fits you best.

As for "the best" wheel set, 
The Felt comes with basic Mavic cpx22 rim laced to a house hub. It will get you by for sure to start. I had a similar set up that came with my Cdale Six when I got it. They were rather "flexy" for me on the hills. 

The Giant rims are a house brand, so I cannot say. I prefer sealed bearings like the giant has, but that is just me. 

The Giant has a full carbon (they call it composite) fork/steer tube. That will make for a nicer ride than the Felt with an Al steer tube.

Last, but not least..........................
TIRES!!! If you want a smoother ride, GET 25 MM tires!! The Conti 4000s 25mm are a good around tire. If you want to "best" riding tire, go for the Vittoria Open Corsa 25 mm. It's not as durable and costs more, but it rides so nice.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Blake Black said:


> Sorry I don't have enough posts to start my own thread. I'm dropping my question here as the 2 bikes I am contemplating are similar to the 2 in this thread.
> 
> I am considering purchasing my first road bike, I have been riding an aluminum Specialized hard tail mountain bike with hybrid tires and a Raleigh steel single.
> 
> ...


Get the Giant Defy 3 Carbon if you like the ride and it fits you. 

Last years bikes on closeouts are good buys. Finding the right size is the challenge. If the Defy 3 Carbon fits you, get it. SRP last year was $1650,

Get the better frame as this is the foundation and most expensive to upgrade. 

Giant is one of the biggest if not the biggest carbon bicycle frame manufacturer in this universe.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I think they are the biggest carbon frame maker and they make frames for quite a few other manufacturers as well. That Defy 3 Tiagra 10 speed bike has gotten decent reviews recently.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

my vote is for the giant. the tiagra group is perfectly fine, as well. i think you said it fits well, which is the most critical thing. that particular model has a geometry that makes for very comfortable setup (provided you have the right size frame) for long days in the saddle.


----------



## Blake Black (Sep 4, 2011)

Blake Black said:


> Sorry I don't have enough posts to start my own thread. I'm dropping my question here as the 2 bikes I am contemplating are similar to the 2 in this thread.
> 
> I am considering purchasing my first road bike, I have been riding an aluminum Specialized hard tail mountain bike with hybrid tires and a Raleigh steel single.
> 
> ...


I bought my first road bike today!
So I didn't try the felt. The one LBS I went to had the defy composite 3 for 1090!!!(about $1050 USD in todays exchange rate). Rode it and it was as I remembered - floating along the pavement but still knowing what's happening. Also rode the Defy 1 (non-carbon) but I decided to go carbon as I really wanted a smooth and comfortable ride - at a loss of the 105 grouppo. 
Thanks to everyone in this thread and generally this site. Everyone's opinion has some truth (and obviously bias) which has helped me. 

This weekend there will be a bike show in town - any recommendations on what to buy when so many vendors are in one place? 
I need to get pedals and I've been riding shimona clipless 585's (I think) on my MTB - I want to go full roadie pedals - What's low-maintenance, durable, light, inexpensive - in descending order of importance? 105's?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

congratulations on the bike and the price! did you get the black/white combo? 

as for the next step, your mtb pedals may be fine for now, however i switched to time iclic from mtb pedals and found that the float cured my knee pain, plus they're easy to clip out of. 

maybe you want to ride it for a while and determine what components don't work for you. perhaps you'll find that the stock saddle needs to be swapped for something that works better for your butt. (specialized make good saddles--heck, they make good everything--shoes, helmets, you name it). or perhaps the bars are too wide or not the right shape for you in the drops or on the tops. 105s can wait, but if you want to go that direction it's only $225 or so for the shifters, and they do clean up the look. 

let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## JargaPix (Feb 18, 2013)

Seba35 said:


> After almost 2,000 miles on it, here's what my Cannondale Supersix 5 105 looks like! She's looking better and better every ride!! :-D
> 
> View attachment 272641
> View attachment 272642


Nice bike man. I actually went w/ white/black/red CAAD10 2012 w/Ultegra. I got it for $1630. I moved up from a Synapse 105. Huge difference!

I see you flipped the stem after the first pic. Nice. Wheels look cool. Damn! You put a lot of miles quickly!


----------



## Blake Black (Sep 4, 2011)

dnice said:


> congratulations on the bike and the price! did you get the black/white combo?
> 
> as for the next step, your mtb pedals may be fine for now, however i switched to time iclic from mtb pedals and found that the float cured my knee pain, plus they're easy to clip out of.
> 
> ...


Hey Dnice - 
Good advice. However I am so used to using clipless pedals that I purchased 105 pedals and Diadora shoes this past weekend. I feel "naked" trying to pedal without being secured in.

Yes I have the white and black it's a 2012 model.

With respect to all the other things, such as handlebars, seat, tires, etc, I'm going to wait a couple months so I can put in enough kilometers to gauge what I really need to adjust or swap out.

I'm very excited, I'll definitely be reading and posting more as the riding season gets into full swing.

BTW - Dnice are you the same person from AVS?


----------



## nycmode75 (Mar 5, 2013)

Seba35 said:


> Just wanted to give you all an update to sort of bring "closure" to this thread!!
> 
> I've attached some pictures of my new ride and I'm CRAZY about it!! It's a gorgeous 2013 Cannondale Supersix 5 105 and I couldn't be happier! I took her out on a 35-mile ride today and I was gliding!! Sorry about the quality of the pictures but you get the idea!
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous bike. Love the Cannondale team trim. I have the 2012 Super Six 5 105 and I loved it. Put in a couple thousand miles in half a year and every mile was a great ride. I recently got ready for the 2013 season with a little wheelset upgrade - added the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL wheels and the Vittoria OC EVO CX Clincher Red/Black 700 x 23 tires. Added a nice, cost-effective zip to an already lively frame. Not sure how the 2013 models ride, but I can't say enough good things about the 2012 if anybody is looking to pick up a used bike (or frame - the frame itself is really upgrade worthy IMO).


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh yeah, that "new bike high" makes you feel like you can take on Thor Hushvod, on your club ride. Enjoy it!


----------



## allan.ph (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi sebastian. Reading this thread you started got me to register to this forum. You tackled the subject i have been researching on the past few weeks straight on. Before anything else, let me say thanks. I'm also in the Tampa area, could you point me to a LBS who could possibly give a good deal on a Supersix 5 105? Thanks again.


----------



## Lovinglifetx (Aug 10, 2013)

Seba35 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I want to thank all of you for your advice and useful info on these bikes! After test riding the CAAD10 this morning and switching over to the Supersix 5 105, I noticed a SUBSTANTIAL difference in the Supersix response, even when picking up speed sitting on the saddle.
> 
> ...



Seba, 

I'm curious, was the SIX heavier than the CAAD or about the same? I've been riding the CAAD's a bunch trying to get the right feel but I'm thinking the SIX might be the way to go since it will absorb more shock. If just changing the seat makes the ride softer I'm thinking the frame will do that even further. But if the SIX is much heavier, I'd rather just put on bigger tires and deal with it.


----------



## freshow (Mar 1, 2014)

cong. to you author~! I like supersix Evo Ut racing edition


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

C-Dale's aluminum efforts are much better than their carbon. The Evo stuff is nice, but it's well out of the CAAD 10 price range. CAAD 10 and a good set of 23mm rims would be a nice combo. I thought the Supersix felt completely dead and uninspiring compared to the CAAD 10. Another consideration would be the Felt F75.

I am not a carbon hater. I have two Trek carbon bikes. I just don't think C-Dale's entry level carbon bikes are a good ride.


----------



## Grizwaldo (Mar 31, 2014)

I’m a clyde rider and found this to be true when pedaling the supersix up any kind of incline, the frame would flex and absorb alot of my effort which made it feel dead and keeping cadence was a chore. i rode both the caad 10 and supersix at least three times around a few blocks and over rutted sidewalks and although the thought of owning the carbon and the look of this bike at this price point seemed too good to pass up the proof was in the pudding for me. In this blind taste test the CAAD10 was chosen.</SPAN>


AndreSF said:


> C-Dale's aluminum efforts are much better than their carbon. The Evo stuff is nice, but it's well out of the CAAD 10 price range. CAAD 10 and a good set of 23mm rims would be a nice combo. I thought the Supersix felt completely dead and uninspiring compared to the CAAD 10. Another consideration would be the Felt F75.
> 
> I am not a carbon hater. I have two Trek carbon bikes. I just don't think C-Dale's entry level carbon bikes are a good ride.


----------



## joepac (Mar 14, 2014)

I tested them both and thought the ride was remarkably similar. The aluminum is a little bit bumpier but overall I thought both of them were not that comfortable and just felt dead (I ended up with a Venge). Test them both on bumpy roads to see if you notice a difference. If you have been riding aluminum then it will likely make no difference to you.

I think the biggest determining factor should be your goals and your budget. Neither frame will hold you back. 

If you're just hammering it the lower categories/group rides, or if money is an issue, get the CAAD. The frame is respectably light and stiff and rides well. You can upgrade the **** out of it and get a 15 pound bike. I know a person who chooses a CAAD10 frame over a 2008 Cervelo R3 and another guy who chooses it over a 2011 or 12 Madone 5.2. People love that frame. 

If you have money and plan to train/race seriously (like get to cat 1) then you should get the SS Evo. The frame is 200g lighter than the CAAD10 and will be upgradeable for years. 

Really it depends on your goals and budget. For most people the CAAD is a better choice.


----------

